# Image Gallery - Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 VC



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2015)

I've spent some quality time with both Tamron primes over the past several weeks, including some direct comparisons between my beloved Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS and the Tamron 35mm f/1.8.

Anyway, here is some linkage for you.

Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/1KAxRGB
Build Quality Video: http://bit.ly/1KV3xb7
Video Addressing Tamron's Super Performance Claims: http://bit.ly/1GafTH3
Video Review: http://bit.ly/1iHQRcF
Full Text Review: (coming). I'll also be doing a CR Review sometime in October, so you can wait for that if you would like.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's a couple of shares: 

When Your Soul Aches (Tamron 35mm f/1.8 VC) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Standing Tall (Tamron 35mm f/1.8 VC) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Picture of the 45mm taken with the 35mm:



Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD Review by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2015)

Finally, here is a look at one of the key features - a killer .40x maximum magnification figure. Here's a maximum mag comparison with the Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS (the previous best):


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2015)

Here's a couple examples of the usefulness of that minimum focus.

The first is actually the tip of an IOS lightning cable charger.
The second is, well, a Zeiss.

Anyway, there are many more examples in the image gallery.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 3, 2015)

One more close focus and crop that I just discovered. I actually missed my plane of focus by a hair (these were quick shots), but look at the sharpness crop!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is the link to the text review of the Tamron 35 for those interested.

http://bit.ly/1Ogj4oM

Great lens overall.


----------



## Djaaf (Oct 8, 2015)

As usual, great review.  

This seems to be a really good lens, and I'm still torn between it and the 35 f/2 IS (or even the Zeiss 35f/2)... 
Too much good choices.

Djaaf.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2015)

Djaaf said:


> As usual, great review.
> 
> This seems to be a really good lens, and I'm still torn between it and the 35 f/2 IS (or even the Zeiss 35f/2)...
> Too much good choices.
> ...



It is a tough decision. I already own the 35 IS and love it, otherwise I would be very, very tempted by this lens. If I didn't already own the 35IS I'm still not 100% sure what I would do.


----------

